

Ask HN: Free Login/Dashboard Templates? - notastartup

A lot of these are not free, and I&#x27;m looking for a descent looking dashboard that displays metrics, and also a login page would be nice as well.<p>If there&#x27;s any free resources out there please post them here.
======
dchuk
About as good as you're going to get is making something from Bootstrap. The
reason there aren't a lot of free Dashboard templates is because they take a
lot of work to create so the creators expect compensation for their effort.

